# Scegliamo le nuove faccine! Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Minerva. -Tebe, cresci!-


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Cominciamo con le faccine che mi ricordano Simy

















*Varie*







































































































































































*Soffocotti*











*Cunnilingus
*







pensando a Passante e Tesla (ma non solo)































Chi ne ha le posti così poi chiediamo ad Admin di inseriire le migliori 


p.s continuerò ad aggiornare qui, così da non creare 300000 post

*​Battiato*











*Oscuro*












*Sommo Admin
*









*
Daniele c'è*







*Minerva con-quasi-tutti*












*per i traditi*














( questa mi pare Circe però...quando vuole fare sesso con il marito)

	
	
		
		
	


	









*i traditori quando vengono beccati, o anche no (qui no.*





)











*paura fifa 

*














*Nik amore segreto    

*​         

	
	
		
		
	


	









*Sbriciolata quando si trasforma in BadGirl   

*






*Eliade quando fa Sibilla e la zitella

*


----------



## passante (12 Settembre 2012)

sono quasi commosso


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

dal lavoro non me le fa vedere tutte...:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dal lavoro non me le fa vedere tutte...:incazzato::incazzato:



stesso problema mio :incazzato::incazzato:

ma mi fido :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

sei un  :angelo:


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

sono immagini ma le trovo carinissime:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dal lavoro non me le fa vedere tutte...:incazzato::incazzato:





battiato63 ha detto:


> stesso problema mio :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ma mi fido :mrgreen:



quali non vedete?
indicatemi tipo..la terza delle varie prima fila


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quali non vedete?
> indicatemi tipo..la terza delle varie prima fila


soprattutto quelle in colonna..


----------



## lunaiena (12 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sono immagini ma le trovo carinissime:
> View attachment 5525 View attachment 5526 View attachment 5527 View attachment 5528View attachment 5529




ma nooo .....ma perchè sono ferme e in anteprima le vedo in movimentooooo...uffi


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> soprattutto quelle in colonna..










la vedi?
Questa è di Daniele


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la vedi?
> Questa è di Daniele




  no .. ma stasera a casa  la potrò vedere:up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
le voglio tutte! :rotfl::rotfl:

Quelle di simy....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quali non vedete?
> indicatemi tipo..la terza delle varie prima fila



tranquilla le vedo da casa!


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> le voglio tutte! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Quelle di simy*....:rotfl::rotfl:


pure io! quelle le ho viste ieri sera!


----------



## battiato63 (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> le voglio tutte! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quelle di simy....:rotfl::rotfl:


anch'io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

Beh, direi che possiamo sceglerne un tot da mettere nella lista faccine ( ce ne sono alcune che potremmo anche sostituire secondo me) e magari fare in modo che questo 3d sia eterno così non si perdono le faccine rimanenti.


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, direi che possiamo sceglerne un tot da mettere nella lista faccine ( ce ne sono alcune che potremmo anche sostituire secondo me) e magari fare in modo che questo 3d sia eterno così non si perdono le faccine rimanenti.



quoto approvo e sottoscrivo!


----------



## Eliade (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, direi che possiamo sceglerne un tot da mettere nella lista faccine ( ce ne sono alcune che potremmo anche sostituire secondo me) e magari fare in modo che questo 3d sia eterno così non si perdono le faccine rimanenti.


Allora per simy terrei la seconda e la terza.
per le varie: 1-2-4-5-8-13-15-20-21-22-24-27-29-33-35-36-37-38
soffocotti e cunnil non mi piacciono.
per passante e tesla terrei i village people e i 2 matrimoni.
per battiato terrei bbona.
Per oscuro terrei lo schoolbus e terrei anche daniele c'è.
Quelle di minerva entrambe.
Quella del conte no.
Si a quella del trattore per i traditi e quella dello squalo per i traditori
La prima di paura fifa e quella di sbri.
nik amore e quella mia (che hai aggiunto dopo...) no...io non gufo!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora per simy terrei la seconda e la terza.
> per le varie: 1-2-4-5-8-13-15-20-21-22-24-27-29-33-35-36-37-38
> soffocotti e cunnil non mi piacciono.
> per passante e tesla terrei i village people e i 2 matrimoni.
> ...



Quella del conte resta mia personale no?Anzi me la metto nella firma no?


----------



## Tebe (12 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella del conte resta mia personale no?Anzi me la metto nella firma no?



ok, allora la tolgo e rimane solo tuA!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, allora la tolgo e rimane solo tuA!!!


Ovvio no?
Io sono io.
No?


----------



## aristocat (12 Settembre 2012)

Deve ancora nascere chi trova la faccina per me :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5544View attachment 5545View attachment 5546View attachment 5547View attachment 5548View attachment 5549
> 
> View attachment 5550View attachment 5551View attachment 5552View attachment 5553View attachment 5554View attachment 5555View attachment 5555View attachment 5556



BELLISSIME LUNA!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5544View attachment 5545View attachment 5546View attachment 5547View attachment 5548View attachment 5549
> 
> View attachment 5550View attachment 5551View attachment 5552View attachment 5553View attachment 5554View attachment 5555View attachment 5555View attachment 5556


Io vedrei bene quelle con le due tette per simy no?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io *vedrei bene quelle con le due tette per simy *no?


No!

poi dite perchè mi broccolano!!
ma c'è qualcuno che nota i miei occhi?:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No!
> 
> poi dite perchè mi broccolano!!
> ma c'è qualcuno che nota i miei occhi?:incazzato:


AH vero hai grandi occhi da cerbiattona buona...da bambi no?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH vero hai grandi occhi da cerbiattona buona...da bambi no?


:yes:


----------



## Eliade (13 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> View attachment 5544View attachment 5545View attachment 5546View attachment 5547View attachment 5548View attachment 5549
> 
> View attachment 5550View attachment 5551View attachment 5552View attachment 5553View attachment 5554View attachment 5555View attachment 5555View attachment 5556


Approvo quelle con i cartelli! e quella volante! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva. -Tebe, cresci!-
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


allora...nelle Tebine io vorrei: ( e poi ci penso)


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora...nelle Tebine io vorrei: ( e poi ci penso)


Ma perché le mie sono così brutte?? :incazzato:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

1 2 3 prova.....


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> 1 2 3 prova.....
> 
> View attachment 5579
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> 1 2 3 prova.....


Fantastica questa!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fantastica questa!! :rotfl::rotfl:



mi sa che a questo punto il reparto faccine dovrà avere un restauro notevole....


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sa che a questo punto il reparto faccine dovrà avere un restauro notevole....


totale!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

affetto tebano






affetto tebano ricambiato






varie


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> affetto tebano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> affetto tebano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> affetto tebano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

*millepensieri*


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>


Come hai fatto?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come hai fatto?




tasto destro copia e incolla


la faccia tua.


----------



## Simy (14 Settembre 2012)

io non la vedo Micia....


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non la vedo Micia....








oh nooo...


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non la vedo Micia....


----------



## Fabry (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


>




Non vedo una mazza....che fai mi prendi in giro....:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Ma come le inserisci?  
Da "inserisci immagine","da url" e togliendo la croce dalla casella?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Settembre 2012)

No ragazzi, davvero, col tasto destro copio e incollo. solitamente sono impedita quando devo inserire una immagine. e a sto giro è solo copio e incollo. come se fosse un testo.


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No ragazzi, davvero, col tasto destro copio e incollo. solitamente sono impedita quando devo inserire una immagine. e a sto giro è solo copio e incollo. come se fosse un testo.


perciò non si vede...:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> perciò non si vede...:rotfl:


caso risolto, siamo grandi.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No ragazzi, davvero, col tasto destro copio e incollo. solitamente sono impedita quando devo inserire una immagine. e a sto giro è solo copio e incollo. come se fosse un testo.




A me con il copio incolla non vengono...
salvo immagini in cartella pc
poi carico file da pc... Se immagini sono ferme 
altrimenti vado a crearmi un url ...


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> caso risolto, siamo grandi.


Avanti con la prossima missione: :aereo:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me con il copio incolla non vengono...
> salvo immagini in cartella pc
> poi carico file da pc... Se immagini sono ferme
> altrimenti vado a crearmi un url ...


Esatto.
Oppure puoi copiare direttamente dall'url immagine, se c'è. Tipo questa: http://www.anikaos.com/040-onion_msn_smilies/1-onion_msn_emotions/onion_msn_emotions-17.gif

Le puoi trovare così se cerchi le immagini con google-immagine e poi cliccando su dimensione intera.
Poi quando fai, sul forum, "inserisci immagine" scegli "da url"e decidi se puoi lasciarla tra gli allegati (in modo da poterla inserire quando ti fa comodo in altri post) oppure no, spuntando o non la casella "Ritrova file remoto e salvalo localmente".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Settembre 2012)

mi sono copiate alcune faccine.

però gente, fra quelle favolose e quelle brutte c'è un mondo. cerchiamo delle favolose, prego!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tasto destro copia e incolla
> 
> 
> la faccia tua.



Ma io intendevo come hai fatto a postare un post tutto vuoto e se ti quoto c'è qualcosa che poi non si quota...


http://faccine.forumfree.net/goggles.gif

Cos'é?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo come hai fatto a postare un post tutto vuoto e se ti quoto c'è qualcosa che poi non si quota...
> 
> 
> http://faccine.forumfree.net/goggles.gif
> ...


alcuni siti non permettono il hotlink. pertanto è necessario salvare la immagine sul pc e poi allegarla.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> affetto tebano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..........







Sto morendo...non ce la posso fare...

:bleah::risata::bleah::risata::bleah::risata:


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sono copiate alcune faccine.
> 
> però gente, fra quelle favolose e quelle brutte c'è un mondo. cerchiamo delle favolose, prego!


ma dove le hai messe?:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dove le hai messe?:mrgreen:


sul mio pc :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi sono copiate alcune faccine.
> 
> però gente, fra quelle favolose e quelle brutte c'è un mondo. cerchiamo delle favolose, prego!



NO SCUSA, ci stiamo facendo il culo!
Sono quasi tutte belle dai!!!


devo dire che viriamo un pò sullo splatter, non so come mai, ma per il resto abbiamo trovato delle vere chicche!


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sul mio pc :rotfl:


e li stanno bene!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sul mio pc :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sul mio pc :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

è un lavorone mettere faccine nuove. meglio farlo in gruppo allora.


----------



## Simy (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


questa è fantastica


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è un lavorone mettere faccine nuove. meglio farlo in gruppo allora.


nel senso che ti servono volontari per inserirle?


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è fantastica


ma secondo me tutte le emoticon con i cartelli sono bellissime.
Ora le raggruppo tutte.


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

*Emoticon con cartelli*




























































































grazie Luna!


dai sono tutte bellissime!
Come si fa a scegliere?

flap flap


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel senso che ti servono volontari per inserirle?


nel senso che servono ancora faccine fantastiche.

ecco quelle che pensavo erano fra molto belle e "accettabili":


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Settembre 2012)

non mi riesce caricare questa:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Settembre 2012)

this is.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> this is.View attachment 5605


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un basetto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non mi riesce caricare questa:




prova a caricare
 l'url non come immagine ma come video.....





sicuramente ho sparato una cazzata


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> prova a caricare
> l'url non come immagine ma come video.....
> 
> 
> ...



Forse no, ma consolati qua non facciamo altro. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

per Tebe quando è in embolo

	
	
		
		
	


	








Per Conte   

	
	
		
		
	


	











Per Flavia ,Simy,Free


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse no, ma consolati qua non facciamo altro. :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> per Tebe quando è in embolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande Luna questa sarebbe la giusta proporzione...no?
The King...
E la faccia è incredibile...


----------



## Tebe (15 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande Luna questa sarebbe la giusta proporzione...no?
> The King...
> E la faccia è incredibile...



è bellissima in effetti!!!!

Brava luna!


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Boss giacché ti trovi sostituisci quella dell'uomo ragno con questa? Ha il balletto completo...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 5615View attachment 5616View attachment 5617View attachment 5618View attachment 5619View attachment 5620
> Boss giacché ti trovi sostituisci quella dell'uomo ragno con questa? Ha il balletto completo...View attachment 5621




NOOOOOOOOO non riesco a guardarla!! completa NOOOOOOOO:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOO non riesco a guardarla!! completa NOOOOOOOO:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Daiiii...siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...guarda che carinaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daiiii...siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...guarda che carinaaaaaaaaa!!!



TVBTT


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> TVBTT


:santarellina::festa:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :santarellina::festa:




Odiosa acida odiosa acida odiosa acida sciema. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Odiosa acida odiosa acida odiosa acida sciema. :rotfl:


Solo un pochino...lo ammetto.:girlhaha::risata::canna:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Solo un pochino...lo ammetto.:girlhaha::risata::canna:



Bugiarda!:kiss:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bugiarda!:kiss:


E va beeeneee, lo sono tanto! :rotfl:
Non si può nascondere nulla qui!:amici:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E va beeeneee, lo sono tanto! :rotfl:
> Non si può nascondere nulla qui!:amici:





:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

comunque auguri per l'anniversario.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> comunque auguri per l'anniversario.


Grazie grazie grazie!!! 

E' da tempo che ho un pensiero, parlare con un prete e riconfermare il matrimonio. E' un pensiero che avevo anche prima del tradimento, questo volevo puntualizzarlo. Ma vorrei se si puo fare la cerimonia, farla soltanto con la famiglia, moglie, marito e figli.

Sono un romanticone evè ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (15 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie grazie grazie!!!
> 
> E' da tempo che ho un pensiero, parlare con un prete e riconfermare il matrimonio. E' un pensiero che avevo anche prima del tradimento, questo volevo puntualizzarlo. Ma vorrei se si puo fare la cerimonia, farla soltanto con la famiglia, moglie, marito e figli.
> 
> Sono un romanticone evè ? :mrgreen:


Si, molto.
Anche i miei hanno rinnovato la promessa di matrimonio, per i 25 anni.
Cerimonia in chiesa, e pochi invitati con me e mio fratello come "testimoni"...


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie grazie grazie!!!
> 
> E' da tempo che ho un pensiero, parlare con un prete e riconfermare il matrimonio. E' un pensiero che avevo anche prima del tradimento, questo volevo puntualizzarlo. Ma vorrei se si puo fare la cerimonia, farla soltanto con la famiglia, moglie, marito e figli.
> 
> Sono un romanticone evè ? :mrgreen:



_Ma noi che di vita ne abbiamo una sola 
E amiamo da sempre la stessa persona 
E stiamo in silenzio per non disturbare 
Siam gente che va sempre a finir male. 

Noi che veniamo da molto lontano 
Noi vecchi bambini che altro non siamo 
Che ci hanno dannati eppure ridiamo 
Maledizione è vero noi siamo romantici 
Siamo romantici.....romantici; 

Il mondo è pieno di pirati giorni lunghi e disperati che uccidono 
E tutti vengono e vanno chiudi gli occhi e passa un anno come un fulmine 

C'è tanta gente che sta in crisi 
E di sorrisi proprio non sa che farsene 
Altri che hanno tanti amori 
Che ci fanno mille canzoni e non le cantano. 

Ma noi che di vita ne abbiamo una sola 
E amiamo da sempre la stessa persona 
Ci credono pochi e siamo milioni 
Eppure ci capita di stare soli. 

Siamo noi quelli di tanta buona tristezza 
Che fanno sempre un po' di tenerezza 
Noi bravi ragazzi e noi commedianti 
Ci porti via il diavolo a tutti quanti 
A noi romantici, romantici, romantici.._..


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _Ma noi che di vita ne abbiamo una sola
> E amiamo da sempre la stessa persona
> E stiamo in silenzio per non disturbare
> Siam gente che va sempre a finir male.
> ...



:up:
Bellissima....
è importante dopo tutto amare sempre la stessa persona ....


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :up:
> Bellissima....
> è importante dopo tutto amare sempre la stessa persona ....



[video=youtube;aqP5z9sCDo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqP5z9sCDo4[/video]

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _Ma noi che di vita ne abbiamo una sola
> E amiamo da sempre la stessa persona
> E stiamo in silenzio per non disturbare
> Siam gente che va sempre a finir male.
> ...


Bellissima!!!! la copio e la salvo nel mio diario, grazie free :kiss:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie grazie grazie!!!
> 
> E' da tempo che ho un pensiero, parlare con un prete e riconfermare il matrimonio. E' un pensiero che avevo anche prima del tradimento, questo volevo puntualizzarlo. Ma vorrei se si puo fare la cerimonia, farla soltanto con la famiglia, moglie, marito e figli.
> 
> Sono un romanticone evè ? :mrgreen:



e io ti faccio da compare :up:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> _Ma noi che di vita ne abbiamo una sola
> E amiamo da sempre la stessa persona
> E stiamo in silenzio per non disturbare
> Siam gente che va sempre a finir male.
> ...


ohhh my darling...:inlove:    :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ohhh my darling...:inlove: :inlove:



Ohhhhhhhh madò!!!!! cominciò!! aauahaahahahahahah

Ciao batt.... savà bien com sempr?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhh madò!!!!! cominciò!! aauahaahahahahahah
> 
> Ciao batt.... savà bien com sempr?


ciao amico mio..  todo bien gracias...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ciao amico mio.. todo bien gracias...:up:



STAI svacando due 3D di Tebe!! cis alutiamo di qua o di la! deciditi


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ohhh my darling...:inlove:    :inlove:




:inlove:...buongiorno battiatuccio

azz...questo forum è infestato da romanticoni


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove:...buongiorno battiatuccio
> 
> azz...questo forum è infestato da romanticoni


ma lo sai che ti amo...:inlove:        




:mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma lo sai che ti amo...:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io pure...:sposi:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> io pure...:sposi:


:strepitoso:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :strepitoso:



:unhappy:
scusa che ci fai qui a cazzeggiare??
ricordati che ora tieni famiglia, vai a lavorare!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> scusa che ci fai qui a cazzeggiare??
> ricordati che ora tieni famiglia, vai a lavorare!:rotfl:



Ma ora sei anche tu la mia cognatina!


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ora sei anche tu la mia cognatina!



sì
stasera non so:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì
> *stasera non so:rotfl:*



perchè che succede stasera?:carneval:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè che succede stasera?:carneval:



non saprei...
intendevo che non so se rimarremo coniugati sino a sera!
lui sfarfalleggia con tutte e non lavora mai!


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non saprei...
> intendevo che non so se rimarremo coniugati sino a sera!
> lui sfarfalleggia con tutte e non lavora mai!



uomini :blu:


----------



## free (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uomini :blu:



tutti uguali...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tutti uguali...:singleeye:


:embolo:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> scusa che ci fai qui a cazzeggiare??
> ricordati che ora tieni famiglia, vai a lavorare!:rotfl:


 tesoro  non riesco a stare lontano da te neanche un istante..:inlove:......:inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> uomini :blu:




donne :blu:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :embolo:





:scopare:
      :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Settembre 2012)




----------

